# DISH Remote Control of PS3?



## pmjones (Aug 3, 2012)

Apologies if this has been asked elsewhere, but has anyone used their DISH remote control to run the blu ray functions of the PS3 (and an IR dongle to convert the bluetooth-only PS3)?

Curious if all the functionality is there. Would be kinda cool to have eveything on one DISH remote. The dongle is around 30 bucks so some feedback would be nice . . .


----------



## Guest (Mar 5, 2013)

Most any Dish remote can do this provided you get the right dongle and have the right remote. If you get the logitech PS3 adapter, you will need a Dish learning remote (20.1 or 40.0) as well as a harmony remote to learn from. If you get a Nyko bluwave dongle ($8 typically), then you can use standard sony DVD codes (0533 I think on newer Dish remotes) for most commands and learn any others you need from the included Nyko remote. If you use HDMI CEC on your TV, then you can control your PS3 for free without any dongle at all. Just enable anything called sync or link in both your TV, receiver and PS3, then learn the playback commands from your TV remote, assuming those exist. When I had a PS3, I used the free method.

The Schmartz PS3IR-X1 is around $30. It uses PS2 codes, which is also DVD 0533 or 1533 on 20.1 and 40.0 remotes. Not sure what those codes would be on older Dish remotes. The last dongle I bought from Radio Shack (Auvio or Gigawave, I think) was only $3. I don't see any benefit to spending $30 on the Schmartz except the dongle is smaller than most others. Like the Nyko, it cannot power on the PS3. Only more expensive interfaces like Logitech and other high end ones can do that. May as well save your money. Another benefit to getting a Nyko is that you can learn any missing commands from the included remote. The Schmartz doesn't include a remote to learn from.


----------



## pmjones (Aug 3, 2012)

Clamage, thank you very much for your reply. Sure enough, my TV (Panasonic Viera) "link" function took over the PS3 via the HDMI. Works great. Even turns off the PS3 automatically when I power off the TV. By 'learning' some additional TV remote buttons to the DISH remote, I have all the functionality I need for blu ray and downloaded video playback.

The *only* thing missing is a way to mimic the 'ps' button on the PS3 such that I can exit something like Netlix. I'm guessing buying up to a Harmony remote w/bluetooth adapter may be the only way to get this complete functionality.


----------



## CCarncross (Jul 19, 2005)

If the dongle is really like $30, it seems more fiscally prudent to use the actual PS3 remote which has 100% full functionality and I believe they only go for like $20. I, like most, would like to use fewer remotes, but unless you actually buy a *decent* universal remote, which could cost a good $150 or more, most remotes dont provide the same functionality as the remote actually intended for the device. Personally I'm not willing to sacrifice functionality for fewer remotes. The actual PS3 bluetooth remote works fantastic.


----------

